# Stolen crawfish trap on blackwater



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

If anyone hears of anyone "finding" a crawfish trap on blackwater at the 4th of July hole (aka wilderness landing) would you kindly let them know I would like it back. I just made it yesterday and it was was possibly my best one ever. I'll even trade them another one for it no questions asked. I would like the bait box left in it of course. That's it on the left. I miss it already


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good looking traps, good luck finding it!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

That's too bad, but it doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Possible that is was a four footed thief? Otter maybe?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

No it was tied to a Cyprus knee with very very thick catfish string


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

somebody got a few of mine last yr on the choctawhatchee


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Can't leave anything in the water around here anymore. It's just getting worse all the time.


----------

